# x-rite colorchecker passport and LR



## Gothmoth (Mar 13, 2012)

_i hope it fits in this forum.... it´s more a lightroom "problem" then a problem with the colorchecker passport.
_

i have the colorchecker passport for some days.

my workflow:

i import the .CR2 raw files from memorycard as DNG copy into lightroom.
create a DNG camera profile with the colorchecker passport (LR export -> xrite colorchecker).
then i choose the created camera profile and i set the whitebalance.  

all working fine... as it should.

my problem is, i don´t want to have a hundred DNG profiles, i will sure create that much over the time, on my harddisk.
i think it´s messy and it´s also not very save to have the profiles only as separate files, in case you lose the profiles. 

i thought the camera profile can be embedded INTO the DNG file.

i thought the camera profile is written into the DNG files when i write the metadata back into the files.. but it seems not.

it seems the DNG camera profile is only embedded into the DNG image file when i EXPORT the DNG file again with the LR export dialog.

for example: 

i choose the camera profile "MY 5D MK2  PROFIL_1" for an image and then save the metadata back into the DNG image file.
then i delete the camera profile "MY 5D MK2 PROFIL_1" from harddisk.
the next time i open LR and select the same image ... the camera profile is reverted back to "adobe standard" and the profil i have created is gone.

when i EXPORT the image as DNG, then even after i have deleted the DNG camera profile "MY 5D MK2 PROFIL_1" from the hardisk.... the profil is still embedded in the DNG image.
that´s what i want... but i have to export all files again as DNG files. :(
i would really like to get rid of this extra step.

i hope my english is good enough so you understand what my problem is.  

can anyone share a light on this?
is this the only way to embedd the DNG camera profile or im doing something wrong?


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Mar 13, 2012)

I haven't done this for a while but I seem to recall it depends on one of the profiles settings when it is created as to whether it is embedded or not. The Adobe DNG editor had a list of copyright settings and one option was to embed the profile. I can't recall if the xrite plug-in does the same thing or not.

I never used to have to export my files to embed the camera profile so it could possibly be a bug too.


----------



## Gothmoth (Mar 13, 2012)

sizzlingbadger said:


> I haven't done this for a while but I seem to recall it depends on one of the profiles settings when it is created as to whether it is embedded or not. The Adobe DNG editor had a list of copyright settings and one option was to embed the profile. I can't recall if the xrite plug-in does the same thing or not.



yes i have seen that in the DNG profile editor from adobe.. but no such settings in the xrite software as far as i know. :(


----------



## Gothmoth (Mar 13, 2012)

just got an answer for my question from jeff schewe:



> Instead of simply saving the metadata, you must choose the command Update DNG
> Preview and Metadata which is in the Photo menu.



that way it works... but i must say i find this very unlogical.
i thought that STRG+S will save the custom camera profile too.

i see no benefit in doing that via an extra step. 

contrary.. it can lead to lost work and confusion in my opinion.
when you forget to embed the custom camera profil via this extra step and send the file to someone.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Mar 14, 2012)

That makes sense... I forgot about update DNG Preview as I don't use DNG anymore.


----------

